

Ask HN: What happens to unsold computers? - hoodoof

Do computer manufacturers always sell all the computers they make?<p>What happens to all the unsold computers?
======
anigbrowl
They cut the prices until people buy the existing stock, and don't make any
more of that model.

~~~
hoodoof
Theory or fact? So you think that all computers get sold?

~~~
anigbrowl
That's how retail works in general. It's rare for expensive items like
consumer electronics to get dumped/recycled if unsold. There are companies
that specialize in buying unused stock - that's what overstock.com does, and
there are firms called jobbers that take excess inventory of retailers' hands
for cash, albeit at a steep discount.

